# Peppys 10g shrimp house - Update May 23, 2013



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Still very much a work in progress lol have a bunch of plants I still have to/want to add and the background still needs to go up to hide those ugly wires. please excuse the thermometer in the middle of the pic, didnt quite feel like getting my hand wet :lol: Steve the betta is just stretching his fins for the time being.

Any suggestions on plants/decor and what shrimp (already did the cherries) to get are welcome


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you house Steve and the cherries together successfully? If not, I'd presume you are going to remove Steve before buying more expensive varieties.

I've tried red\painted fire red\yellow shrimp, and CRS\CBS, but I'd love to try OEBT's though, they can have amazing colours.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Steve has never been around shrimp so he will be moving out very shortly :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good call on moving the betta, some don't realize shrimp are actually food, but not the majority of them 

I've seen some very brilliant OEBT's on BCAquaria. Makes me jealous.

As far as plants, you'd want to mention what kind of lighting you have, if you inject\dose co2, and if you dose fertilizers or have a nutrient enriched substrate.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive drooled over a few shrimp on here lol theres just so many beautifuls ones thats its hard to pick just one . Ive got fluval shrimp stratum in there and im running 2.5 watts per gallon - 6500k bulbs. I have dosed a little ferts and open to co2 if needed


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you removed the floating plants, it would allow more light to get through and you could put dwarf hair grass as a carpeting plant, and some Alternanthera Reineckii to break up the lush green plants you have. On the other hand, shrimp like floating plants.

I'm not a good at growing any kind of plant, terrestrial or aquatic, lol. Just taking my 4th shot at it now. I've only had success once and rage-quit when my shrimp died from the summer heat wave.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hm. I don't see any moss, and shrimp love moss. Perhaps a few manzi branches with moss on them?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah good call with the moss. I had tons of flame and java moss in my shrimp thanks. The shrimplets will eat off it too.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive got a crap load of java moss to put in lol was just hoping to find something a little nicer  I also have some pearl weed, anubias and a bunch of small crypts that I can toss in


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

My moss rock with pretty orange onion bag lol looking at it now, I think I need more moss  so I'll add more tomorrow



and Steve... still keeping the tank warm lol he will come out before shrimp go in


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah you could stuff some more in. Doesn't take much to grow a big ball of it though, that's for sure. I've got some that attached itself to two rocks of mine. It was all brown and dried out on the rocks before I put it in the tank and surprisingly it grew back.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Decorated one of my chunks of wood today :bigsmile: should look ok when the moss and fern grow a bit and the thread breaks down


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice! that should look good in there


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

I played around some more with moss and plants today. I tied some flame moss to my other chunk of wood, planted some pygmy chain sword and some tiny sunset hygros in the bottom left - I couldnt get some of them to stay put in the back because my fingers are to damn big lol time to buy some planting tweezers... so I just put some in the front for now until they get a bit bigger and a bit of root going. Im thinking now that maybe I should move the wisteria to the left corner ? or just wait for that hygro to grow and fill it in ?. Steve has also been evicted lol needless to say he wasnt to happy about it  Mr. Grumpy Gills. As you can tell I went picture happy


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

cool looks great


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks awesome. Nice layout


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

a few pics of the little guys n girls  most are still quite young so not showing full color yet. I will get better pictures later as soon as I figure out the best setting on my camera and clean my dirty glass lol


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Updated pics of the Shrimp house. Needs to have some trimming done and some plants moved but Im in not to much of a hurry as every body seems happy :bigsmile: I currently have 5 berried females.


----------

